# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  Laboratory robots, OpenTrons Labworks Inc., Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - OpenTrons Labworks Inc.

Home page - opentrons.com/ot-2

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lab Trained Robot Saves Scientists Valuable Time"

by Andrew Thomas
November 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the OT-2 pipetting robot

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> The OT-2 pipetting robot is an open-source platform for your laboratory. Flexible, powerful, & affordable lab robots allow life scientists to do more science & less pipetting. Learn about the most affordable high-precision lab robot ever made.

----------

